# Really Big Problem!



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

S**t I've got a problem guys. Kara is NOT a girl! She's a He! 
The vet nurse checked before the op, no male signs. So they opened "her" up and went to spay but no uterus, so they checked again and there are testicles? So its now a neuter.
Now I am really worried that he may have got to the 3 unspayed girls, the vet said I can take them in with me later and they will have a feel of their bellies but it wont be a definate yes or no. I nipped down to the rspca for some advice and they just said "we cant take the babies if they have them, wait the 35 days and see what happens!" The obvious thing would be emergency spays but I cant afford £150 for those on top of the £100 I have just paid out for Rascal's bill and Kara's Bill! I cant see any of he rescue organisations are gonna help me because I dont claim benefits I am on minimum wage, and minimal hours this time of the year. 

Anybody got any helpful advice? Unlike the RSPCA! 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

OMG!!! I reallly wish I had something to say that would help, the only thing my mind jumped to is omg emergency spay but that doesn't help  
I hope someone comes along that can be more helpful than me, in the mean time sending hugs your way [HUGS]


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Bernie, its all going t**s up here at the moment!

I really can't afford the spays, and I cant find anyone to help. The pdsa is just for people on benifits, the rspca are useless, blue cross is just london, ahhhhhh!!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

What a situation to be in! As far as I remember the two nethies are female aren't they? If so they really do need the spay in case they've been caught, I doubt they could handle giving birth to somthing that could effectively be the same size as them at birth. 

Only thing I can think of would be speaking nicely to the vet and asking if they can give you credit to repay as and when you can afford it as I'm sure he/she will know the risks to your little girls and would much rather put their health first.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> What a situation to be in! As far as I remember the two nethies are female aren't they? If so they really do need the spay in case they've been caught, I doubt they could handle giving birth to somthing that could effectively be the same size as them at birth.
> 
> *Only thing I can think of would be speaking nicely to the vet and asking if they can give you credit to repay as and when you can afford it as I'm sure he/she will know the risks to your little girls and would much rather put their health first*.


Thats a really good idea! The vet i use have a repayment scheme for low earners.

If not there may be a rabbit rescue or something that may have funds available to help people in times of need! A little while back Stewie got a really bad infection under his tooth and i had only just paid out quite a bit for treatment for him and couldnt afford much more so the local rspca gave me the phone number of my local bunny rescue and they paid half of the treatment and i paid the rest in installments. Its an option if all else fails!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I have been to the vets with the 3 girls, and to pick up Kara(who needs a new name now!) The vet nurse had a feel of them and there is nothing obvious. She says it is very unlikely that he would have got the nethies pregnant, it does happen but its rare, the possible would be Kimba, BUT she also said that when they eventually found his furry teabags that they were about half the size that rabbits normally have, and they were totally up inside, they hadn't dropped at all, he's obviously a big rabbit, so she thinks that he is very underdeveloped and therefore the risk of them being pregnant is less still. She also said that if he was capable of getting them pregnant then he proberly would have done in the 6 months they have been together, so someone would already have had a litter. 
So with all the circumstances we are very hopeful that they shouldnt be pregnant.

I feel a bit calmer about the situation now!

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

so i suppose its kinda a sigh of relief then....what are you going to do with him now and he definitely needs a new name! :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, he is now going to be kept seperate for at least the 6 weeks but that takes us to xmas and while most people work less xmas time, I work more, lol. So it will have to be once we get quieter which is about the 4th ish of Jan then I will try to put the 6 back together again! I actually feel more confident rebonding them now I know he is a boy, because there is an explanation of why he's had a go at Rascal. While I thought he was a girl it was a hatred of him rather than a testosterone thing!

As for a name I love the name Darwin, I had decided that my next boy would be Darwin but I am worried as he seems to know the name Kara, so maybe it will have to be something similar? I thought of Dara as in Dara O'Brien off of Mock The Week. I really like Darwin tho lol. Do you think it will matter that the names arn't close?

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont think that it matters if the names arent close, he will know you love him no matter what and that is what rally matters.

And now you have peace of mind that there was a proper reason behind Darwin's  behavioural issues rather than him just taking a dislike to Rascal! 

The good thing about leaving the re-bonding until jan is that his hormones would have properly settled down by then! Hope all goes well! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hun i really dont know what to say except....... Sorry


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont think this kinda thing is uncommon, I think quiet a few rabbits can be a bit of both these days. Does he actually have a dick?

I'm sure everything thing will be ok. 

can they not do an ultrasound on all 3 girls? 

at least it was nothing personal with poor rascal 

fingers crossed they'll all be ok


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

In a similar situation myself so I know how you feel, I panicked alot . Been doing a bit more research on this and as you said if the testicles haven't dropped yet it is more unlikely the does will be pregnant although not impossible, but chances are slimmer. 

My minilop buck's bits have dropped and he's only 4 months old (I thought he was a she). I'm hoping his sperm production is not at its best yet but am preparing for the worst. He goes to the vets to be neutered this week and is separated from my minilop doe who seems to be preparing a nest. Hoping its a phantom . Waiting like you with my fingers crossed, seems a long time to wait doesn't it but not much more can do. Weighing her every week now to see if that might indicate but you never know! I was thinking its a shame they don't do really cheap ultrasounds for bunnies as it would save alot of worries! Good luck!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! What a shock that must have been!!

Fingers crossed there's no pregnancies! And at least Kara should hopefully now get on with Rascal...hope the re-bonding goes well in Jan!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I dont think that it matters if the names arent close, he will know you love him no matter what and that is what rally matters.
> And now you have peace of mind that there was a proper reason behind Darwin's  behavioural issues rather than him just taking a dislike to Rascal!
> The good thing about leaving the re-bonding until jan is that his hormones would have properly settled down by then! Hope all goes well! x


I am going to call him Darwin, I love that name and he is really quite a clever bunny 



frags said:


> Hun i really dont know what to say except....... Sorry


Dont worry Frags, you sexed him at 9 weeks, the vet nurse didnt spot he was a he, they only realised when they found there was no uterus! And that was at 8 weeks! I'm glad no one had him for breeding tho!



emzybabe said:


> I dont think this kinda thing is uncommon, I think quiet a few rabbits can be a bit of both these days. Does he actually have a dick?
> 
> I'm sure everything thing will be ok.
> 
> ...


I didnt think to ask, I assume he has! The ultrasounds were almost as much as spaying! And depending on how long, not definate to see anything anyway!



Ozzboz said:


> In a similar situation myself so I know how you feel, I panicked alot . Been doing a bit more research on this and as you said if the testicles haven't dropped yet it is more unlikely the does will be pregnant although not impossible, but chances are slimmer.
> 
> My minilop buck's bits have dropped and he's only 4 months old (I thought he was a she). I'm hoping his sperm production is not at its best yet but am preparing for the worst. He goes to the vets to be neutered this week and is separated from my minilop doe who seems to be preparing a nest. Hoping its a phantom . Waiting like you with my fingers crossed, seems a long time to wait doesn't it but not much more can do. Weighing her every week now to see if that might indicate but you never know! I was thinking its a shame they don't do really cheap ultrasounds for bunnies as it would save alot of worries! Good luck!


Good luck  How long have you got to wait for the all clear now. I am working on about a month! So pretty much xmas day!



AmyCruick said:


> Oh my goodness!! What a shock that must have been!!
> 
> Fingers crossed there's no pregnancies! And at least Kara should hopefully now get on with Rascal...hope the re-bonding goes well in Jan!


It was kinda a shock! Hopefully the re-bond should go well now it was just testosterone!

I let him have 5 supervised minutes with Kimba earlier just to cheer him up, he tried humping her a few times put gave up as soon as I said no and pushed him away. He also met Rascal thru the bars and there was no aggression from either, they just sniffed then walked away!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt introduce Darwin until a months up, wouldnt want u to find him beaten up by a bunch of hormonal girls. 

I guess it is true tho boys are always more friendly


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless him! Fingers crossed him and rascal will be ok now and really hope there's no pregnancies- escially as they'd be due xmas day! Did he recover from his op ok?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought about mating a doe up today so i had a Xmas day bun born but then thought if there were complications it wouldnt be fair on my family or the vet.

Hope the buns are OK hun?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I wouldnt introduce Darwin until a months up, wouldnt want u to find him beaten up by a bunch of hormonal girls.
> 
> I guess it is true tho boys are always more friendly


I'm not planning to  I just wanted him to have a little bit of contact with someone for a few minutes as he is really pining on his own, he has weepy eyes and looks so sad. He has never had to be on his own.



AmyCruick said:


> Aw bless him! Fingers crossed him and rascal will be ok now and really hope there's no pregnancies- escially as they'd be due xmas day! Did he recover from his op ok?


I worked out they would be due on xmas day which would just be grand for complications  but we shall see. 
He has gone for his 2 day check up this evening and the wounds look great, he is eating fairly normally now, he wouldnt eat anything but his favourites yesterday, today he is eating some hay and some pellets so thats good.



frags said:


> I thought about mating a doe up today so i had a Xmas day bun born but then thought if there were complications it wouldnt be fair on my family or the vet.
> 
> Hope the buns are OK hun?


Yeh its not good planning a litter for xmas day! Its just a risk if anything should go wrong and emergency vets etc... although I work half of xmas day anyway!

Buns are OK, it's just a wait for the girls now. Gyp is pretty grouchy today but its not really an unusual thing! lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Grouchy is normally a good sign as most does turn all loving when preg lol its 1 of the only times i get to actually cuddle Lily lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Grouchy is normally a good sign as most does turn all loving when preg lol its 1 of the only times i get to actually cuddle Lily lol


Lol, so if my little moo's turn into angels I need to worry! The rspca said to look for them being moody! I said there wouldnt be much change with the nethies! Now if Kimba went moody it would make me worry!

Darwin now has half of the shed again, he has been going barmy, running around jumping on everything, I had to shut the door to the run to calm him down!!! I think he's recovered! He has met everyone through the bars again and no grunting, stamping etc 

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:eek6: I hope everything turns out ok hun. I love her (his) new name 

Oh and your sig is super cute


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Gosh - what a nightmare. Hope everything turns out well and there are no babies!!
God bless. x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :eek6: I hope everything turns out ok hun. I love her (his) new name
> 
> Oh and your sig is super cute


Thanks, I hope so too  I said my next boy was going to be Darwin and technically he's my next boy!

I love my sig too  Everyone but the lops were pretty grouchy about those piccys being taken!



jaxb05 said:


> Gosh - what a nightmare. Hope everything turns out well and there are no babies!!
> God bless. x


Thanks Jax 

*Heidi*


----------

